# Betta dying of old age



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking. My lovely blue betta, which I have had for exactly 3 years and 5 months, is obviously dying. He is lethargic, just resting on the silk plant in his 2 gallon tank, and doesn't seem to have the strength to eat. I don't want to watch him starve to death. What should I do? How can I euthanize him (aside from the horrible chopping his head off method?)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Tracy.:blueworry: Cheer up. It can happen. Clove oil can be used to put him to sleep.:blueworry:

I know how you feel. My oldest ram isn't getting any better now. Seems he has reach old age too even if he has reach almost a year. Rams will never last for a year or two. If I lose him, I will be more than distraught by this because he happens to be the only fish I've been keeping an eye for when I had columnaris outbreak.:blueworry:

Hope your betta will finally rest rather than struggling in pain to survive.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear. One of my larger angelfish is also not doing well. I did QT it in case of any bacterial or parasitic infections, but I would have to assume that it is also getting old. I had it for over 10 years already, since it was very young.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, 10 years for your angel? What a void that is going to leave  We do get so attached, don't we?

And Blue, sorry for your ram fish  I have seen the photos of the bolivian rams on this site and they are just stunning. It is unfortunate that their life span is so short.

Having said that, how much clove oil do I add to 2 gallons (and where do i get some?)

My betta, his name is Ice (also known as Mr. Grumpy gills), had sooo much character -- all I had to do was go near his tank and he would puff out, I swear he would have come through the glass to bite me if he could have  ; he always had such a nasty temper. This is one fish that won't be flushed; i will bury him. i have had him too long to just flush him down the toilet


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tracy.:wave:

It was actually my blue ram which you frequently see in my threads. Sad thing that he doesn't seem to eat well. I understand he is encrouching to old age.

No fish will ever be flushed. It can be disastrous as some fish carry pathogens which will infect the waterways. The best thing is to bury the fish.

Hope you have the courage to euthanize him.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you Blue. I am looking for the thread about euthanasia and can't find it (the method with the clove oil). Please help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tracy.:wave:

Here.
It was just stickied here.:mrgreen:

Good luck. I'm rooting for you to gather courage before he is gone.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

thank you Blue, I have it now. where do I get clove oil?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> thank you Blue, I have it now. where do I get clove oil?


Your local pharmacies and chemists should have them.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

thank you; I got it, and a tiny bottle of vodka. I think I need someone to hold my hand through this


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

oh my gawd are you sure this is alright?!?!?! He struggled when i put the clove oil in  I hate this.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Clove oil was supposed to be an anesthestic which will finally stop the fish from moving.

Sorry to hear that, Tracy.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

This is horrible!!   After 10 minutes he was still rising to the surface; I almost put him back in his aquarium. Someone please tell me that he is not suffering!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

maybe it's because the betta is a labryinth fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> maybe it's because the betta is a labryinth fish?


If that's the case, he was actually struggling not to sleep.:blink: The clove oil dose may have failed. Maybe try to add the dose? This will prevent him from struggling too much.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I added more after the 10 minutes, and just checked on him again. He is still  I think he is gone. Wow this wasn't easy. I felt like I poisoned him putting that in the water. I have euthanized many goldfish using the freezing method, but i think that is only humane for cold water fishes. It's never easy. I have a new betta at the office, though, and I'll bring him home to live here.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry about that, Tracy.:blueworry:

Pls check if the gills are still moving. Have you put vodka after anesthesizing the betta?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Didn't do that yet. Was afraid to look at him again.  But I can do that now without looking, I'm sure he's gone.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

My poor, lovely betta    sometimes, when a person keeps lots of fish and one dies, it's disappointing but not such a big deal. But, my betta was such an individual  I hated this whole euthanization thing, but it was probably worse to watch him die slowly of starvation. He was so lethargic that I was able to catch him with my hand, to transfer him to the smaller container. i'm so glad it's over.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy, I'm glad the worst is over. You'll get over with it. Don't worry.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I buried him this morning. Thanks again for your input, advice and most of all the support I needed to do this.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Tracy, I'm very sorry to hear about your fish. It's always upsetting to euthanise a fish, especially one you've had for a long time.

Rest assured that you did the best thing you could for him though, and put him to sleep gently rather than letting him suffer.


----------

